# One of a kind Dealer custom Black Phantom -Original unrestored - Value??



## HarryO47 (Jul 14, 2022)

I have the 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom bicycle that my mother won at a Sports Show in Peoria, IL back in 1950 or 1951. She had the closest guess at the serial number to win. The bike was a custom modified by the Schwinn dealer in Peoria, Illinois Cycle, and this company is still in business in Peoria. Modifications include a reinforced front handle bar that I think came from the 1940's Auto Cycle Deluxe bikes, and instead of painted fenders and passenger seat like other Black Phantoms this one had all chrome funders and passenger seat. It also has the Peoria King badge on it rather than the standard Schwinn badge. The spring fork, locking fork, and handbrake were also on this bike. Due to these features I suspect it is truly a one of a kind bicycle. Other than the tires, the key, and the rear reflector which was torn off, this bike is all original and in unrestored condition. It has always been stored inside but in an unheated garage so there is rust damage on it. I will try and include a couple of photos to show condition. I would appreciate any estimates of what this would be worth in this original unrestored condition. Thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2022)

All Phantoms had chrome fenders. The bike is rough and I would think somewhere in the $700-900 range is about where this would sell. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Jul 14, 2022)

It's a cool old Phantom that is all there with some paperwork and a nice story. I think @Freqman1 is spot on with a current value.


----------



## HarryO47 (Jul 14, 2022)

Sorry, I meant to say the headlight on the front fender was also chrome instead of painted, and was just plain wrong about the rear fender - it was the chrome passenger seat that made it unique and not the rear fender.  Thank you for your response.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2022)

HarryO47 said:


> Sorry, I meant to say the headlight on the front fender was also chrome instead of painted, and was just plain wrong about the rear fender - it was the chrome passenger seat that made it unique and not the rear fender.  Thank you for your response.



I believe you're referring to the rear carrier(rack), right? Unfortunately many kids did used them as a "passenger seat" and bent them to Hell.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 14, 2022)

The lack of paint on the front light and tank are odd, as well as the difference in corrosion from the fork legs to the fork's truss rods. It definitely looks like it has all aged together for some time though. Handlebars, chromed rack, and chromed fork legs were not standard issue on the Phantom, but man, I think the cool story and paperwork make up for issues the bike may have.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 14, 2022)

The paperwork and story are great!  The bike, not so much....   The rust is a killer for me.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks to me like the chrome might've been exposed to some kind of acid fumes? Maybe some pool chemicals stored nearby? I had the same thing happen to some chrome on an old Harley years ago.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 14, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> Looks to me like the chrome might've been exposed to some kind of acid fumes? Maybe some pool chemicals stored nearby? I had the same thing happen to some chrome on an old Harley years ago.



Sadly, I think that was just how Schwinn saved money on making a bike with that much chrome, it was thin, poor quality (on the larger parts) compared to everything else Schwinn made. You'll see a lot of Phantom fenders with that green hue....and are lucky to find them not rotted through.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks like the fork legs and rear rack were chrome plated..very cool! I hope whoever gets it keeps it that way


----------



## Lamont (Jul 14, 2022)

Great bike...  Great Legacy ......   never been one to play the numbers but if I was ..... cant help thinking 32797 has to be lucky .....  did she ever tell you what her guess was ?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2022)

HarryO47 said:


> Sorry, I meant to say the headlight on the front fender was also chrome instead of painted, and was just plain wrong about the rear fender - it was the chrome passenger seat that made it unique and not the rear fender.  Thank you for your response.



What chrome rear seat? Are you referring to the rear rack as a seat? It's meant to carry light parcels and is not meant as a seat...


----------



## locomotion (Jul 16, 2022)

HarryO47 said:


> I have the 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom bicycle that my mother won at a Sports Show in Peoria, IL back in 1950 or 1951. She had the closest guess at the serial number to win. The bike was a custom modified by the Schwinn dealer in Peoria, Illinois Cycle, and this company is still in business in Peoria. Modifications include a reinforced front handle bar that I think came from the 1940's Auto Cycle Deluxe bikes, and instead of painted fenders and passenger seat like other Black Phantoms this one had all chrome funders and passenger seat. It also has the Peoria King badge on it rather than the standard Schwinn badge. The spring fork, locking fork, and handbrake were also on this bike. Due to these features I suspect it is truly a one of a kind bicycle. Other than the tires, the key, and the rear reflector which was torn off, this bike is all original and in unrestored condition. It has always been stored inside but in an unheated garage so there is rust damage on it. I will try and include a couple of photos to show condition. I would appreciate any estimates of what this would be worth in this original unrestored condition. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1662151
> 
> ...



Cool Story. Great idea for a raffle ..... "Guess the serial number"
Is your mom Vernice Pope?
I wonder why they would write a value of $85 on the card if it was won! Maybe for insurance purposes if it was ever lost or stolen.
Maybe the "Sport Show" originally bought the bike from the dealer for $85 to raffle off.

I wonder if a nice, complete OA bath would help?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 16, 2022)

locomotion said:


> Cool Story. Great idea for a raffle ..... "Guess the serial number"
> Is your mom Vernice Pope?
> I wonder why they would write a value of $85 on the card if it was won! Maybe for insurance purposes if it was ever lost or stolen.
> Maybe the "Sport Show" originally bought the bike from the dealer for $85 to raffle off.
> ...



The reason they wrote a selling price was for a tax write off... They donated the bike for a bussiness loss and write it off their bussiness taxes at the end of the year.. Good cause = good for bussiness


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 16, 2022)

There is at least one noticeable difference that makes it unique as a one of a kind beyond the Dealer's badge.
Something U'd expect would not be on it. That badge is smaller than Schwinn's but no matter, right?

There's no 3-1/8" apart, holes for the screws to mount the badge, the distance for most all Schwinn badges, if not all then unique models.
I mean, unless that dealer filled em and repainted it, (I doubt) and drilled new holes for their own. They probably requested all their Schwinn's like this however, that badge and hole distance adds credence to the story. You could hide the holes with Schwinn's badge but can't do the opposite with this smaller one. 

Provenance, original papers, receipt and credence can cause it's value to rise.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice bike...great story! Definitely a unique Phantom. That adds value in my mind.


----------



## HarryO47 (Jul 24, 2022)

Lamont said:


> Great bike...  Great Legacy ......   never been one to play the numbers but if I was ..... cant help thinking 32797 has to be lucky .....  did she ever tell you what her guess was ?



She told me what her guess was a long time ago and like a fool I didn't document it.  I also can't recall how close she was to the number, but think it was within 10.   I don't know if they gave the range that the number might be in, but since she was that close I assume they had to.  Her guess had to do with birthdays or some other personal numbers of importance but I never did figure out what they might have been.


----------



## HarryO47 (Jul 24, 2022)

locomotion said:


> Cool Story. Great idea for a raffle ..... "Guess the serial number"
> Is your mom Vernice Pope?
> I wonder why they would write a value of $85 on the card if it was won! Maybe for insurance purposes if it was ever lost or stolen.
> Maybe the "Sport Show" originally bought the bike from the dealer for $85 to raffle off.
> ...



Yes, Vernice Pope was my mother.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 24, 2022)

The black phantom and the illustration of this red phantom would have reverse color schemes. IMHO, the only things different are the handle bars and the addition of the forebrake.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 24, 2022)

$85 in 1950 would be equivalent to $1,045 in 2022.   Schwinn “Fair Price“ lists for the early 1950s showed the Phantoms to be just under $90.


----------

